# cambio de suspension de parlantes? se altera el sonido?



## byronserrano (Ago 21, 2007)

Buen día a todos!!
un compañero del trabajo me ha comentado que quiere cambiar la suspensión de sus parlantes ya que la goma que rodea al parlante ya está muy desgastado.

su pregunta puntual fue: modifica en algo el cambio de suspensión del parlante??

ojala puedan contestarle pronto ya que los parlantes que tiene están muy dañados y no puede escuchar música sin ellos.

...para aclarar.. es si modifica en algo EL SONIDO del parlante, si se cambia su suspensión original. Gracias!!

saludos a todos y gracias!!!!!!!!


----------



## rsturuguay (Ago 21, 2007)

Estimado byronserrano:

Para ser directo y sin dar muchas vueltas, al cambiar la suspensión original de un parlante, puede cambiar el comportamiento del mismo tanto en la caja como así también en el sonido.

Al tratarse de un cambio de gran importancia como es la suspensión, cambian los parámetro Thiell-Small que permitieron los cálculos de la caja acústica en donde se encuentra ahora ese parlante.

Espero te sirva este dato.


----------



## byronserrano (Oct 5, 2007)

Gracias!
pueden cerrar este foro!


----------

